# Domain für die PCGHX-Clan-Website



## ghostadmin (5. März 2011)

*Domain für die PCGHX-Clan-Website*

Ich denke der Threadtitel und die Frage ist eindeutig, gesucht wird die mögliche Domain für die zukünftige Clan-Website. 
Hier könnt ihr darüber voten welcher Vorschlag euch gefällt oder euren eigenen Vorschlag anbringen.


----------



## Leandros (5. März 2011)

*AW: Domain für die PCGHX-Clan-Website*

Bin für Clan. PCGHX-Gaming ist irgendwie Doppelt Gemoppelt


----------



## Operator (5. März 2011)

*AW: Domain für die PCGHX-Clan-Website*

1. Doppelt gemoppelt
2. Kreuzchen gemacht
3. Ist ein Multigaming clan also verschiedene Teams
3.Ist ein Multigaming clan also verschiedene Squads
4. Vllt mal anfragen ob die subdomain clan.pcgameshardware.de frei ist bzw die zur verfügung gestellt werden würde natürlich mit Werbung und verweiß auf pcghx.de


----------



## Leandros (5. März 2011)

*AW: Domain für die PCGHX-Clan-Website*

Die Subdomain wäre dann aber eher clan.pcghx.de  (<-- Find die Idee mit Subdomain aber bisher die beste)


----------



## thysol (6. März 2011)

*AW: Domain für die PCGHX-Clan-Website*

[x] pcghx-gaming.de


----------



## Hansvonwurst (6. März 2011)

*AW: Domain für die PCGHX-Clan-Website*



Leandros schrieb:


> Die Subdomain wäre dann aber eher *clan.pcghx.de*  (<-- Find die Idee mit Subdomain aber bisher die beste)


 
Das wär auch meine erste Wahl!


----------



## iRaptor (6. März 2011)

*AW: Domain für die PCGHX-Clan-Website*



Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Das wär auch meine erste Wahl!


/sing


----------



## Bene11660 (6. März 2011)

*AW: Domain für die PCGHX-Clan-Website*

Ich binauch eher für: pcghx-gaming.de
Das mit dem Clan hört sich so protzig an.


----------



## ghostadmin (6. März 2011)

*AW: Domain für die PCGHX-Clan-Website*

Ich glaube aber kaum, dass die Leute von Computec ein paar einfache User einfach mal was auf deren Server hosten lassen.


----------



## mixxed_up (6. März 2011)

*AW: Domain für die PCGHX-Clan-Website*

Ich glaube auch kaum, dass Computec es gutheißen würde, wenn "PCGHX" einfach so auf einer anderen Website verwendet wird. 

Ich bin dafür, dass sich auf das Forum beschränkt wird.


----------



## Low (6. März 2011)

*AW: Domain für die PCGHX-Clan-Website*

[x] pcghx-gaming.de 
Clan klingt so billig!


----------



## ghostadmin (6. März 2011)

*AW: Domain für die PCGHX-Clan-Website*



mixxed_up schrieb:


> Ich bin dafür, dass sich auf das Forum beschränkt wird.


 
Und dann wieder so endet wie damals?


----------



## hirschi-94 (6. März 2011)

*AW: Domain für die PCGHX-Clan-Website*

@mixxedup
Zu einem halbwegs professionellen Clan gehört eine eigene Webseite. 

Du siehst ja selber, wie unübersichtlich dieses Unterforum ist.


----------



## ghostadmin (6. März 2011)

*AW: Domain für die PCGHX-Clan-Website*

Naja um die Übersicht wiederherzustellen, bräuchten wir wohl im Forum hier einen Mod der das mal aufräumt denn M4jestix ist ja wohl abhanden gekommen, vor allem sind da Themen angepinnt von vor 3 Jahren und die sind mittlerweile alles andere als wichtig.


----------



## hirschi-94 (6. März 2011)

*AW: Domain für die PCGHX-Clan-Website*



> Naja um die Übersicht wiederherzustellen, bräuchten wir wohl im Forum hier einen Mod der das mal aufräumt denn M4jestix ist ja wohl abhanden gekommen, vor allem sind da Themen angepinnt von vor 3 Jahren und die sind mittlerweile alles andere als wichtig.



Das ist eig. mixxed_up sein Job, bis jetzt ist aber nichts passiert.


----------



## Low (6. März 2011)

*AW: Domain für die PCGHX-Clan-Website*

Die Fünf Leute die als Admin/Leader für den Clan gevotetd wurden sollten sich bei den Admins melden und fragen ob sie in diesem Bereich Moderations Rechte bekommen könnten.


----------



## Bene11660 (6. März 2011)

*AW: Domain für die PCGHX-Clan-Website*

Bei welchen Admins ? Den von PCGHX ?


----------



## ghostadmin (6. März 2011)

*AW: Domain für die PCGHX-Clan-Website*

Naja bei welchen sonst. 
Ist halt mehr die Frage ob die für 5 Leute oder so die Mod Rechte für den Bereich hier rausrücken.


----------



## Lan_Party (6. März 2011)

x [pcgh-gaming.de]
hört sich am besten an finde ich.


----------



## Low (6. März 2011)

*AW: Domain für die PCGHX-Clan-Website*

Ach wieso sollten die keine Moderations Rechte verteilen? Stellt einfach mal eine Anfrage und fertig.


----------



## ghostadmin (8. März 2011)

*AW: Domain für die PCGHX-Clan-Website*

Ihr solltet euch vielleicht für eine Variante entscheiden.


----------



## Leandros (8. März 2011)

*AW: Domain für die PCGHX-Clan-Website*



ghostadmin schrieb:


> Ich glaube aber kaum, dass die Leute von Computec ein paar einfache User einfach mal was auf deren Server hosten lassen.


 
Müsste ja auch nicht auf deren Server gehostet werden. Subdomains kann man auch per A-Name Eintrag auf alles mögliche im Internet verlinken / aufschalten!

PS: Bin weiterhin für PGHX-Clan.de | PCGHX-gaming.de ist doppelt gemoppelt, ist logisch das PC *Games* Hardware was mit Zocken zutun hat -__-

Edit: Kann auch, wenn benötigt, die Domain Registrieren. Wäre dann meine Spende. Helfe bei allem gerne. PM me


----------



## Low (8. März 2011)

*AW: Domain für die PCGHX-Clan-Website*

Schade das es die Seite www.clan.de nicht mehr gibt. Da konnte man sich eine Subdomain mit NAME-clan.de kostenlos und werbefrei einrichten.


----------



## taks (8. März 2011)

*AW: Domain für die PCGHX-Clan-Website*

Wie wärs mit:
dohzdupcghxc.de

Ausgeschrieben: "Die offizielle Homepage zu dem unübertrefflichen PCGamesHardwareXtreme Clan"


----------



## Leandros (8. März 2011)

*AW: Domain für die PCGHX-Clan-Website*

name-clan.de wird unwarscheinlich sein. Denke mal name.clan.de.
Denn name-clan.de wäre eine neue Domain


----------



## Low (8. März 2011)

*AW: Domain für die PCGHX-Clan-Website*

Dann halt .clan.de, das war vor 4-5 Jahren als ich deren Service in Anspruch genommen bzw. ich etwas über diese Website erfahren habe


----------



## ghostadmin (8. März 2011)

*AW: Domain für die PCGHX-Clan-Website*

Wir wollen uns ja auch eine eigene Domain zulegen.


----------



## mixxed_up (8. März 2011)

*AW: Domain für die PCGHX-Clan-Website*

Ich würde immer noch erst einen Admin fragen, ihr dürft nicht einfach den Namen und den Rest für eine eigene Website nutzen, das sollte klar sein.


----------



## Low (8. März 2011)

*AW: Domain für die PCGHX-Clan-Website*

Außerdem würde ich noch weitere Leute für die Website mit ins Boot nehmen. So kann jeder an einem bestimmten Modul arbeiten.


----------



## Leandros (8. März 2011)

*AW: Domain für die PCGHX-Clan-Website*

Wie gesagt, ich helfe gerne


----------



## Low (8. März 2011)

*AW: Domain für die PCGHX-Clan-Website*

Mir wäre es sogar ganz egal wenn man einfach ein Free Template auf Joomla oder sogar direkt Webspell Basis nimmt und einfach das Design ab ändert.


----------



## Leandros (8. März 2011)

*AW: Domain für die PCGHX-Clan-Website*

Als CMS würde ich Wordpress nehmen. Du hast einfach extrem viele möglichkeiten und Themes.


----------



## ghostadmin (8. März 2011)

*AW: Domain für die PCGHX-Clan-Website*

Es geht hier aber nicht darum zu diskutieren was wir wie machen werden, zuerst brauch ich erstmal die Antwort von den Admins und die lässt auf sich warten. 
Und wie schon in nem anderen Thread geschrieben, steht die Page derzeit ganz weit hinten in der Liste der wichtigen Dinge.


----------



## zcei (8. März 2011)

*AW: Domain für die PCGHX-Clan-Website*

ich würde auch mal für clan.pcghx.de anfragen.

Habe in letzter Zeit (dank Abi) leider nicht so viel Zeit fürs zocken, wäre aber ab und an dabei und würde euch auch bei der Programmierung euer Page helfen können  Was auch immer "Module" sein sollen  (Also fertiges Script, was angepasst wird, oder komplett neu, oder was?)

Und PCGHX müsste sogar unter Copyright stehen (wie so vieles in Deutschland :>) und selbst wenn nicht, dann gibt es da dieses Gesetz (meine ich vor ca 1 1/2 Jahren von gelesen zu haben) dass dem "bekannteren" die Domain eingeräumt wird, zwecks Verwechslung und so 

Wüsste aber nicht, was Computec dagegen haben sollte, Webspace ist ja nicht sehr teuer (ohne Domain zumal ) und per DNS/AName geht sowas ja ratzfatz, habe da auch Erfahrung, also bei Technik kann ich euch helfen 

Edit: Der zuletzt gesehene Eintrag war von Low, der mmit den Modulen!


----------



## Low (8. März 2011)

*AW: Domain für die PCGHX-Clan-Website*

Hattest wohl kein Latein auf deiner Schule was? Soviel ich weiß ist ein Modul ein (Bau)Element. Ich hatte geschrieben das jeder an einem Modul (=Bauelement) arbeiten kann. Einer übernimmt z.B. News, der andere Alben,Server,Foren (vgl. SK Gaming)


----------



## zcei (8. März 2011)

*AW: Domain für die PCGHX-Clan-Website*

Ah ok, ich dachte es ging um den Aufbau (also nicht die Struktur sondern wirklich die Handlung des Aufbauens )
Und doch, ich bin derzeit dabei mein Latinum zu machen


----------



## Leandros (8. März 2011)

*AW: Domain für die PCGHX-Clan-Website*



ghostadmin schrieb:


> Es geht hier aber nicht darum zu diskutieren was wir wie machen werden, zuerst brauch ich erstmal die Antwort von den Admins und die lässt auf sich warten.
> Und wie schon in nem anderen Thread geschrieben, steht die Page derzeit ganz weit hinten in der Liste der wichtigen Dinge.


 
Stimmt. Erstmal sollten wir den Clan wiederaufleben. Ich bin, wie bereits erwähnt, für alle Schandtaten zuhaben. (Habe zuviel Zeit / Langeweile da Schüler / Student )



> ich würde auch mal für clan.pcghx.de anfragen.


Ich denke, dass wir die Domain bekommen ist gering. Selbst die Copyright Probleme sollten uns gedanken machen .. plödes Deutschland!

Edit: 





zcei schrieb:


> Und doch, ich bin derzeit dabei mein Latinum zu machen


 
Mein beileid ...


----------



## zcei (8. März 2011)

*AW: Domain für die PCGHX-Clan-Website*



Leandros schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Ich denke, dass wir die Domain bekommen ist gering. Selbst die Copyright Probleme sollten uns gedanken machen .. plödes Deutschland!
> 
> ...


 
Erstmal danke fürs Beileid, bis zum Sommer muss ichs noch ertragen 
Und die Copyrightprobleme wären gelöst, wenn die Domain gestellt wird, mit Backlink usw. damit wäre es sozusagen "anerkannt" von Computec 

Aber am Anfang ist ne eigene Page irgendwie wirklich hart unnötig^^
Das Subforum gammelt hier Jahrelang, dann lasst eure Matches Planungen etc doch erstmal hier.
Also ala: ein Thread für die Squads, einen für die Member, einen allgemeinen Diskussions-und Laberthread (wie im HWBot Team)
Damit sollte das Meiste abgedeckt sein..


----------



## Leandros (8. März 2011)

*AW: Domain für die PCGHX-Clan-Website*

Wir sollten mal nen Sammelthread für Diskussionen und Fragen aufmachen ...

Bis dahin noch hier. Wie machen wir / ihr / sie das mit dem Beitritt? Jeder Dulli kann rein oder mit geregelten Bewerbungen?


----------



## zcei (8. März 2011)

*AW: Domain für die PCGHX-Clan-Website*

Ich würde dann nen "FAQ" thread machen sozusagen und darin sagen, was man als Voraussetzung bringen sollte und dann Bewerbung per PN an den "leader" was derzeit ja dann wohl ghostadmin zu sein scheint


----------



## ghostadmin (8. März 2011)

*AW: Domain für die PCGHX-Clan-Website*

Ihr beschwert euch darüber das dieses Forum monatelang leer irgendwo rumdümpelt und keiner reinschaut? Könnte daran liegen das es, wenn man das Forum überfliegt, überhaupt nicht zu erkennen ist, bzw nur dann wenn man weiß was man sucht...


----------



## Leandros (8. März 2011)

*AW: Domain für die PCGHX-Clan-Website*

Ja. Ich schau auch nur per Abonnement hier vorbei


----------



## ghostadmin (12. März 2011)

*AW: Domain für die PCGHX-Clan-Website*

Da durch die Umfrage keine Einigung erzielt wurde, wird es dann die Aufgabe der Administration des Teams hier sein eine eventuelle Domain festzusetzen.

Danke aber an alle die mitgemacht haben.


----------

